# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Túneles submarinos flotantes entre los fiordos noruegos

## F. Lázaro

Curiosa noticia la que acabo de leer.




> http://www.lasexta.com/noticias/cien...89498defd.html
> http://uk.businessinsider.com/norway...-tunnel-2016-7
> 
> *Así será el primer túnel acuático y flotante que comunicará los fiordos noruegos*
> 
> *El proyecto, que los ingenieros aún están analizando, tiene como objetivo facilitar el paso de coches entre los fiordos noruegos y pretende estar listo para 2035. 
> 
> Actualmente, la única forma de moverse es cogiendo varios barcos.*
> 
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),HUESITO (29-jul-2016),Jonasino (29-jul-2016),Los terrines (28-jul-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un vídeo del proyecto y las posibles soluciones. Me gustaría circular un día por esa carretera, tiene que ser la leche.

----------

HUESITO (29-jul-2016),Jonasino (29-jul-2016),Los terrines (28-jul-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Alucinante

----------


## perdiguera

Con lo fácil que es hacer un puente colgante, lo demás no lo veo. Ni flotantes ni sumergidos, no los veo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Con lo fácil que es hacer un puente colgante, lo demás no lo veo.


Yo tampoco veo las demás soluciones. No puedes hacer puentes con apoyos intermedios, los puentes flotantes como que no, un túnel en roca por debajo del fiordo imposible, y el túnel submarino-flotante como que tampoco lo veo. Un puente colgante de orilla a orilla es la única que parece viable, pero en el fiordo de Sognefjorden necesitaría un vano brutal. Ese hipotético puente sería más exagerado aún que el que querían hacer los italianos en el Estrecho de Mesina. El doble que el puente de Akashi y el triple del vano del Golden Gate. Canelita en rama...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que barbaridad. Que cosas quieren inventar...
Pero no creo que sea bueno para el paisaje construir eso por ahí. 
Yo lo veo como el profecto de querer hacer una autovía Huelva - Cádiz atravesando Doñana, por muchos puentes o túneles que se vayan a hacer.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo lo veo como el profecto de querer hacer una autovía Huelva - Cádiz atravesando Doñana, por muchos puentes o túneles que se vayan a hacer.


Atravesando Doñana dudo que haya siquiera ningún proyecto, sería el colmo de los despropósitos.

Pero una autovía entre Almonte y Lebrija sí que la veo factible bordeando Doñana por el norte y cruzando el corredor del Guadiamar.

----------

